# Vale da Telha



## TLM (Apr 9, 2008)

Looking at property in Vale da Telha and was wondering about schools for 11 & 8 year olds. Is there anyone already living there who may be able to help with some info - where their children go to school, what's it like living there etc......

Thanks


----------

